# HT12D HT12E El circuito no funciona. Lo hice tal cual está en alldatasheet.com



## colledaninf (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola. Hice el circuito de los Ht12 D y E tal como se muestra en alldatasheet.com y en las salidas D8 á D11 para probar el funcionamiento conecté resistencias de 330 ohm en serie con diodos led conectados a positivo de 5v. He aquí que los diodos se mantienen encendidos aún cuando desconecto el H12E. No puede ser la unidad de transmisión porque lo probé directo y anda igual. Al igual que las entradas del HT12E primero a negativo y luego a positivo. El terminal VT también conectado a positivo está prendido en forma permanente, aún variando la resistencia del oscilador. Lo probé con tres y todos funcionan igual. ¿Alguien sabe si pueden estar en cortocircuito? También desconecté la pata 16 a positivo 5v y los diodos siguen encendidos. Si alguien puede, gustoso acepto ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola colledaninf

Y las A0 hasta A7 las tienes programadas igual en el transmisor que en el receptor.
Probablemente ese sea el problema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## colledaninf (Abr 21, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos. Revisé y todos tienen conectado a masa esas parillas A0 á A7 en ambos circuitos. Además hice otros sin conexión en esas patillas con elmismo resultado. Teoricamente no se debería encender el led de la patilla VT(verificación de transmisión) y menos cuando se desconecta el transmisor o se varía la frecuencia del receptor. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Vanerh (Abr 21, 2011)

Colledaninf primero que todo las patas de A0 a A7 son las direcciones y no tienen nada que ver  en todo caso las si las conectas en masa a negativo, también ponlas en el decodificador,

PD: si es como entendí el problema seria los paralelos con las resistencias.

Si puedes subir los esquemáticos te ayudaríamos con mas facilidad,


----------



## julio barrerto (Abr 21, 2011)

buen dia colle... : estos integrados los estas implementando para transmisión via RF? 
osea que los estas utilizando con hibridos Rws  y Tws?
 seria bueno que mostraras los diagramas que utilizas como referencia, yó el año pasado 
utilicé esta situación y me funciono de maravilla. clara que despues de darme contra el mundo. pues 
el problema es con algunas resistencias entre transmisor y receptor.
pero solo te puedo ayudar si suministra algo más de información.


----------



## colledaninf (Abr 25, 2011)

Ya solucioné el problema y era de soldadura, ya que parecían bien hechas,pero una de ellas se comportaba como aislante. Puse varios cables en directo y funcionó. Los led se mantenían prendidos por no recibir la señal del transmisor. Los circuitos son como se muestra en alldatasheet.com las resistencias que se colocan en serie con los led son de 220 ohm. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## julio barrerto (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola: yá que solucionaste la dificulta que tenias con este asunto de los HT12....  de todas 
formas seria bueno que pusieras los diagramas para que las demas personas cuando llegen a necesitar o tengan la misma dificultad que tenias, puedan encontrar solución a sus problemas, pues es tan bueno poder encontrar la soluciòn rapida, como la querias tener
cuando estabas necesitado.... recuerdas la posible ancieda que tenias cuando no lograbas 
solicionar tu dificultad y con la ayuda de algunos compañeros y tu perseverancia lograste 
tu objetivo. Y de paso  haces que este foro sea mas rico en información como lo ha sido.

Bamos animate y pega el diagrama para beneficio de todos..... no seas malito!

buen dias.


----------



## colledaninf (May 1, 2011)

Aquí mando el diagrama. Al conectar directamente la salida "out" con la entrada "In" tener en cuenta conectar las masas por el retorno para probar si anda bien el circuito sin los módulos Tx y Rx 700 u otros módulos de transmisión recepción. Si los 4 led se encienden junto con el "vt" significa que no hay señal de transmisión, regular con un preset el oscilador del decodificador. Corresponde 1 mega ohm en codificador y 47k para decodificador. Algunos diagramas tienen un transistor en la salida "vt" con resistencia de 1k en base y 300 ohm en serie con el led.


----------



## backslash (May 26, 2011)

Mira, te adjunto un archivo que alomejor te soluciona el problema.

Saludos


----------



## dramecdario (Feb 27, 2012)

hola soy dario y necesito saber como hiciste funcionar el circuito...
lo probe de muchas formas y cambiando las resistencias pero siempre hace lo mismo prenden los led del ht12d sin q*ue* le mande una señal del ht12e..
la verdad si me podrías decir especifica mente como lo hiciste te lo agradeceria mucho...
o pasarme el circuito asi lo armo...
muchas gracias espero tu repuesta...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 27, 2012)

dramecdario dijo:


> hola soy dario y necesito saber como hiciste funcionar el circuito...
> lo probe de muchas formas y cambiando las resistencias pero siempre hace lo mismo prenden los led del ht12d sin q le mande una señal del ht12e..
> la verdad si me podrías decir especifica mente como lo hiciste te lo agradeceria mucho...
> o pasarme el circuito asi lo armo...
> muchas gracias espero tu repuesta...



Es posible que tengas los Diodos Led invertidos. ¿Has probado a ver si se apagan cuando reciben un código procedente del TX?
De ser así invierte los Diodos... Anodos, por medio de unas resistencias, conectados a las salidas del HT12D, Pines 10,11,12 y 13, y los Cátodos a masa

Sal U2


----------



## adriandel29 (Feb 28, 2012)

hola dario la falla del ht12d se prenden cuando lo alimentas el circuito sin la señal del ht12e, me fije que es asi el integrado yo aun estoy trabajando en tratar de cambiar el ht12d por otro que no haga eso de ponerse en uno las salidas trate de diodos y nada trate con transistores pero se altera igual estare provando y si lo logro lo lanso al foro asi todos pueden verlo. te pido si sabes algo relacionado avisame gracias por contactar se que no soy el unico que tengo este problema saludos....


----------



## dramecdario (Feb 29, 2012)

hola queria saver si me podian dar las medidas de las resistencias por q*ue* no estoy seguro si es eso...
emisor ya use 
1 MΩ
735 A 750 KΩ
decodificador 
33 kΩ
47 kΩ


----------



## adriandel29 (Mar 2, 2012)

el ht12e lleva en el ocs1 y osc2 una resistencia de 1M y el ht12d lleva una resistencia de 47k, ojo a mi, por primera vez no me salio ya que el codificador me vino fallado pero esa es la medida que lo tengo y funciona cualquier duda avisenme gracias....


----------



## Josue Valey (Jun 26, 2012)

Elproblema que tengon estos  dos  componentes es que no puedo hacer que elste codifique o  que descodifique ya que al ingresar un codigo binario, segun como lo tenga en el codificador  me tiene que dar el mismo resltado en el decodificador, ya he provado los modulos de Rf y duncionan muy bien el problema es que a la hora de conectarlos a  codificador y decodificar estos no hacen nada los  diodos leds se mantienen encendidos, no se cual podria ser el problema de estos


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 26, 2012)

hola aqui tengo los pines de conexion a ver si esta bien el tuyo conectado, para el ht 12 d del pin 1 al 8 son las llaves de combinacion es decir que tienes que poner masa a los pines igual al ht12 e tiene que estar en la misma conexion el 9 masa
el 10, 11, 12, 13 son salidas 14 la señal de entrada que viene del trasmisor, 15 y 16 una resistencia de 47 k, 17 no se conecta ya que es para ver las señales de ingreso del transmisor yo le puse un led alli para ver las señales que ingresaba, y por ultimo el 16 alimentacion de 5 vol 
ahora el ht 12 e del 1 al 8 son las conexion como la de 1 al 8 del ht 12 d, 9 masa, 10, 11, 12, 13 son los botones que se alimentan a masa 14 masa es la que te avilita que salga la señal al17. 15 y 16 una resistencia de 1 M y 17 salida de datos y va al trasmisor y por ultimo el 18 alimentacion de 9 vol fijate por que a mi me anda a la perfeccion tienes que alimentar al ht12 e y despues alimentar al ht12 d si alimentas primero el ht12 d te quedara ensendio los led hasta que prendas el ht12e asi le envia este ultimo la señal para que llegue apagar los ledts que colocaste en la salida y comienze a funcionar cuentame como te fue saludoos


----------



## Josue Valey (Jun 26, 2012)

Tengo colocado los pines tal como son pero el problema sigue siendo el mismo, Me pregunto si el voltage tiene que ver algo con los circuitos, ya que yo los ando probando con 5v, pero con diferentes fuentes independientes y en diferentes protoboart


----------



## shadown (Jun 26, 2012)

Josue Valey dijo:


> Tengo colocado los pines tal como son pero el problema sigue siendo el mismo, Me pregunto si el voltage tiene que ver algo con los circuitos, ya que yo los ando probando con 5v, pero con diferentes fuentes independientes y en diferentes protoboart



no puede ser el voltage, ya que eh usado un regulador de 9 a 5v para hacer este tipo de circuitos y funcionan a la perfeccion, revisa tus conecciones y si lo tienes, sube el diagrama talvez omitiste algo importante


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 28, 2012)

haber pasame el plano electrico para ver que le pasa e intenta en cambiar componentes capaz tenga uno fallado asi me sucedio al principio y me anduvo saludos


----------



## J05145 (Jul 10, 2012)

Es muy necesario el voltaje de alimentacion de 9v en el transmisor? yo lo tengo con 5v pero unicamente me reconoce la senal pero no hace las funciones en la salida del HT12D...


----------



## adriandel29 (Jul 12, 2012)

hola fijate el voltaje yo tenia una bateria de 9 vol. en el emisor y 5 vol. en el receptor capas el problema te esta ocacionando por que no envia la señal igual nesecito tu plano para revisarlo asi lo pruebo yo lo tengo desarmado pero si aun tienes duda lo armo le tomo una foto y te la paso te parece? Espero que soluciones tu inquietud.


----------



## Luis Villa (Feb 25, 2013)

adriandel29 dijo:


> hola fijate el voltaje yo tenia una bateria de 9 vol. en el emisor y 5 vol. en el receptor capas el problema te esta ocacionando por que no envia la señal igual nesecito tu plano para revisarlo asi lo pruebo yo lo tengo desarmado pero si aun tienes duda lo armo le tomo una foto y te la paso te parece? Espero que soluciones tu inquietud.



Tendrás el diagrama todavía? Tengo el mismo problema... el HT12D altas a los pines D8 a D13 así nada mas al conectarle la fuente


----------



## adriandel29 (Feb 25, 2013)

esta foto la tome en mi celular fijate si te sirve esta coneccion esta probada asi que fijate si no anda es por que algun componente esta defectuoso de fabrica ya que me sucedio al principio espero que lo hagas funcionar


----------



## Marian737 (May 19, 2013)

Hola ! Estuve viendo el circuito que funciona y mi pregunta es qué puedo poner en lugar de los Dip Switch de 8 líneas. Gracias !!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 19, 2013)

Jumpers con pull up/down según corresponda.


----------



## Marian737 (May 25, 2013)

Hola ! no me funciona aún el circuito. ¿Me pueden ayudar?. Necesito corroborar que lo que he conectado esté bien hecho.

Gracias !!









¿Cómo pongo fotos?. Gracias !!


----------



## adriandel29 (May 31, 2013)

hola marian737 dame fotos para ver como lo instalaste asi veo si esta bien, como dije anteriormente a otras personas imbolucradas, a mi al principio no me andaba y era que el ht12e estaba defectuosa y vino en la tienda asi ya que no lo solde en una placa, lo probe en un protoboar


----------



## Marian737 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola ! gracias por tu interés. Acá van los esquemáticos (espero se entiendan). Saludos !!



Hola Adrian del 29. Te cuento que con el esquemático que subí si funciona de la siguiente forma:  cuando pongo la batería encienden todos los leds (el de validación y los otros cuatros).
Al presionar el primer botón del HT12E prende y apaga el de validación y el primer led del HT12D y así sucesivamente con el resto de los pulsadores y leds (salvo con el segundo led el cual no prende y apaga sino que permanece prendido a pesar de que pulse). Lo que me pregunto es si este comportamiento es normal o lo esperado. En este caso A0:A8 están al aire en ambos HT.

Te cuento además que poniendo todas a masa o todas a alimentación en las direcciones de los HT no logro que prendan y apaguen.

Espero puedas decirme si con esta configuración y el comportamiento que observo si puedo estar segura de que funcionan correctamente los TX-RX.

Gracias !
Marian737


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 2, 2013)

hola ahora estoy en mi celular escribiendo pero el lunes como la dos de la tarde de argentina entro para poder ver el diagrama y en que te equivocaste pero ya te digo que puede tener una falla con el ht 12e o el ht 12d, debes tener otro para poder reemplazar, mañana te enviare la foto con el plano que funciona al 100 porciento, cuando tu lo alimenta el ht 12d se prende los leds y queda prendido hasta que tu prendas el ht12e para que envie la señal y se apague,asi funciona, ahora cuando estan prendidos los dos ht los leds se apagan (tambien puedes dejar prendidos, solo tiene que cambiar la posicion de los leds con respecto a la polaridad) y esperan que tu pulse los botones para que prenda el leds deseado, ahora yo solucione el problema de que cuando prendes el ht no premdan los leds inical solo le puse un timer 555 para darle tiempo a que se apague los leds no se si me entiendes pero ya mañana te dare mas detalles y me explicas para que lo vas a usar el circuito, soy fernando del valle para ayudarte saludos y besos



mira este diagrama ese es que funciona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

respuesta a pregunta de la pagina anterior ,
R osc, de HT12E = 1 M
R osc, de HT13D =100k ,ic alimentado a 5 volt,


----------



## Lukala25 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo y tengo una pregunta, acabo de realizar las conexiones correspondientes con el HT12E y el HT12D, junto con los transmisores de RF y funcionan, pero los led en el reseptor quedan siempre prendidos, y se apagan al recibir un dato; si se mantiene apretado el pulsador, el led sigue apagado.
O sea funciona, pero creo que en el modo inverso (led se apagan al recibir señal)
gracias de antemano!


----------



## Marian737 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola Luka !! a mi me pasa lo mismo !! Creo que en definitiva está bien este comportamiento. ¿Ahora qué sigue en tu proyecto?. Te cuento que yo tengo que mandar por el pic un valor que ingresará al HT12E para ser transmitido por el 433 Mhz. Luego en la placa receptora el proceso inverso para verlo en un principio con leds. Cuentame del tuyo !! Besos !!


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 3, 2013)

para lukala tienes que invertir los leds de salida, solo asi se invierten, es decir cuando envias señal se pasa en positivo y cuando no envias se pasa en negativo entonces tienes que poner los led al reves y alimentarlos negativos cada uno so ne si me explico sino mira el plano que le envie a un colega en el foro y veras como esta conectado los leds saludos y espero que me entiendas ya que trato de ser explicativo saludos


----------



## Marian737 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola !! gracias por la respuesta de los leds al reves. Me sirve !! Ahora quiero enviar un valor digamos 100, desde el pic por uart para que lo reciba el HT y lo transmite y recibir en la otra placa obviamente. ¿Tienes algun programa?. Gracias otra vez !!


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 3, 2013)

para marian no entiendo tu pregunta explicame mas detallado porfavor capaz te puedo ayudar


----------



## Marian737 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tengo dos placas: emisora y receptora. La emisora tiene pic+HT12E+Transmisor. La otra tiene: Receptor+HT12D+pic. Deseo que el pic tenga almacenado un determinado valor por ejemplo 4 en decimal y quiero que el HT12D lo tome y lo envíe al Transmisor. Del otro lado quiero recibirlo y visualizarlo con leds. Estoy viendo la forma de programar esto configurando el UART del pic. ¿Se entiende?.

O quizás debería usar USART? y no UART como dije?


----------



## Lukala25 (Jun 4, 2013)

sii si pude muchas gracias. Y mi intencion es controlar un motor en los dos movimientos (o dos motores ya que tiene 4 salidas) pero no se bien la conexión siguiente ni los componentes que debo comprar. Y saber mas o menos cuanto peso puedo levantar con un motor de 5volt (que creo es el voltaje de salida del integrado) o que debo hacer para aumentar ese voltaje. Soy nuevo en la electronica y perdon por mi ignorancia pero son temas que me atraen ja
gracias!


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 4, 2013)

para lukala no tienes que poner los motores directamente a la salida del integrado ya que se queman por mucho amperaje que consume los motores, tienes que ponerle un transistor para que amplifique la corriente solo asi te andaria bien ya sabes que tienes que ponerle una resistencia a la salida del ht hacia la  entrada de la base para que funcione el transistor por diferencia de potencial cualquier duda tendre que elaborarte un circuito para pasarte por que tambien me intereza el circuito que estas haciendo sakludos


----------



## Lukala25 (Jun 4, 2013)

ah okey pero si podrias hacerme un esquema del circuito estaria perfecto, y decirme que tipo de transistor debo poner. Habia leido algo de usar el integrado L293D, pero ya seria para el control de dos motores con direcciones independientes, como en un auto a control remoto. Yo lo que necesito es levantar un peso con este control, por lo que si puedo manejar un motor o dos, es mejor, ya que los dos deberian funcionar para el mismo lado siempre, y creo que no m haria falta el integrado que te nombre


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 4, 2013)

lukala ya en la noche te paso el plano y tengo que ver por que hay un transistor 2n2222 que puede funcionar pero dejame que lo elabore y si funciona te lo paso


----------



## Lukala25 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bueno muchas gracias espero el esquema.
Saludos!


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 4, 2013)

hola lukala hay un metodo mucho mas eficiente y puedes utilizar cualquier voltaje para el motor para que puedas tener fuerza utilizando relay y transistor pnp ya te doy el esquema a ver si te sirve esta bueno porque te funciona a la perfeccion



este es el esquema que sirve para funcionar un motor electrico en sentido horario y tambien anti horario a control remoto utilizando el ht 12 e y d


----------



## Lukala25 (Jun 4, 2013)

si si creo que entendi, asique deberia comprar 2 resistencias de 4.7k, 2 transistores pnp 2N3904, y dos reles. Pero debo pedir algun tipo especial de transistores y reles? o como los deberia pedir?.. porque la casa de electronica mas cercana esta a 9km ja. Y el motor que especificaciones debe tener?
Gracias! apenas tenga los componentes los pruebo y comento mi resultado


----------



## adriandel29 (Jun 4, 2013)

este circuito esta hecho con transistores tambien funciona a la perfeccion hay transistores de potencia de alto corriente eso dependiendo de cuanto es el consumo de dicho motor los diodos sirve para frenar el motor y que no tenga inercia al sesar la corriente tambien sirve para que no regrese la corriente al transistor del motor ya que al sesar la corriente se comporta como generador produciendo corriente



hola lukala el relay que sea bien chico y que tenga 5 patitas la verdad no se como es el codigo pero ya viendolo que tenga 5 patas estara bien, son relay para placa impresa ahora el motor no se que dimencion vas a utilizar y para que lo vas a usar ya eso es depende de ti y el lojamiento de donde va estar


----------



## Nio (Dic 15, 2013)

shadown dijo:


> no puede ser el voltage, ya que eh usado un regulador de 9 a 5v para hacer este tipo de circuitos y funcionan a la perfeccion, revisa tus conecciones y si lo tienes, sube el diagrama talvez omitiste algo importante



Hola, amigos. Si puede ser el voltaje; la Fosc está en función de este. Si miran el datasheet del HT12E y HT12D encontrarán una gráfica de Fosc en función del voltaje para diferentes valores de resistores. Si utilizas un resistor de 1M en el Tx, asegúrate de alimentar el circuito con 9V y en el Rx, utiliza una resistencia de 47K y el circuito lo alimentas con 5V. Puedes utilizar dos baterias de 9V y luego regulas el voltaje para Rx con un 7805. Saludos. Tal vez ya ustedes solucionaron esos problemas; dejo este mensaje para las nuevas personas que vengan.


----------



## Lion1 (May 14, 2015)

Hola que tal comunidad tengo una inquietud en relación a este tema, para probar directamente los HT12E/D  sin los módulos de RF ¿conecto el pin de la salida de datos del codificador al pin de la entrada de datos del decodificador y si es así estos pueden quedar conectados continuamente sin problema alguno. desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2015)

Lion1 dijo:


> Hola que tal comunidad tengo una inquietud en relación a este tema, para probar directamente los HT12E/D  sin los módulos de RF ¿conecto el pin de la salida de datos del codificador al pin de la entrada de datos del decodificador y si es así estos pueden quedar conectados continuamente sin problema alguno. desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.



Es así como decís.

De esta forma verificás que los 4 bits que entran en el codificador salgan por el decodificador.


----------



## julio barrerto (May 14, 2015)

Lion1 dijo:


> Hola que tal comunidad tengo una inquietud en relación a este tema, para probar directamente los HT12E/D  sin los módulos de RF ¿conecto el pin de la salida de datos del codificador al pin de la entrada de datos del decodificador y si es así estos pueden quedar conectados continuamente sin problema alguno. desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.



hola lo que planteas; en teoría no es tan descabellado, es muy probable que funcione. Inténtalo 
que en tal circustancia no se dañaría ninguno de los dos pues la salida de uno no dañaría la entrada del otro.
Hazlo y comenta que tal te fué y así todos crecemos.
suerte.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2015)

Funciona, yo en su momento lo hice con un contador bcd e iba bien.


----------



## Lion1 (May 14, 2015)

ok cosmefulanito04 gracias de nuevo, por su participación muy oportuno su comentario, si julio barrerto tiene razón voy hacer  la prueba y en cuanto tenga resultados les comparto la experiencia, la idea mia es trabajar los HT12E/D sin los modulos de RF solamente estableciendo la comunicando por medio de un cable que vaya conectado a los datos, un abrazo gracias.


----------

